# US Postal Office lost a F.M. P. Metallica



## ccamaleon3000 (Jul 21, 2009)

i buy this new P. Metallica female from UrbanJungles (Manny) and he send the tarantura overnight all the transaction when nice but when u go to the postal office web page to track the box









it past 5 day and no news. me and manny we trying to contact the guy's on the postal office and we call, when manny Call the first time they say because i file the investigation im the one can ask about it or have the info and when i call them they say that he is the one send the packet of the box he have to check in his office i have a bad feeling that they lost the box it happen whit me one time whit my ball pythons they lost it and i have to refund the money to the buyer i hope they can find the box for the good of my female 
:wall:


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 21, 2009)

Holy crap! That sucks, man hope everything gets resolved, though.


----------



## Jeff Godbold (Jul 21, 2009)

Of all the spiders to loose. I hope they find it for you!


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jul 21, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that.  My recent experiences with them have been o.k., but they have never delivered it when it was stamped "delivered".  They always say they deliver it at 8:30am at the old place, and I would get it at 4pm if I was lucky.  But at least I got mine.  I don't have any advice, but good luck!


----------



## Sathane (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow! I hope they find that package in time.


----------



## violentblossom (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff Godbold said:


> Of all the spiders to loose. I hope they find it for you!





Sathane said:


> Wow! I hope they find that package in time.


Ditto. That sincerely lame, and I'm sure very frustrating. Damn.


----------



## Hilikus311 (Jul 21, 2009)

wow this happened w/ my Blue Fang they (post office not person i ordered it from) sent it 400 miles away so yeah i know what your going through but a P. metallica? darn man that sucks hope everything turns out well for you and your T


----------



## aracnophiliac (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow i would be on fire...did you at least have insurance on it?


----------



## Beneath (Jul 21, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Wow! I hope they find that package in time.


Hopefully he won't have the luck I had. UPS never found mine. Been over a month now. Constantly call and threaten to protest etc. Just bother them. They have it somewhere. Ken(thebugguy) had to call them to put a tracer on it. The total package cost(contents etc) was refunded though. Heres the thread. Good luck!


----------



## Sathane (Jul 21, 2009)

Being an adult and the temperature being decent this time of year (here anyway) there is still a good chance that she's okay.  I really hope she's fine.


----------



## ftorres (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello,
This is sad.
I hope you find her soon.


----------



## ccamaleon3000 (Jul 21, 2009)

Danny and me we trying the best we can but if us postal office lost the box is nothing we can do i just hope they find it for the best of my female and thanks guy's for all the comment's the 3 day i was feeling ok but now im really worried


----------



## arachyd (Jul 21, 2009)

What comes up when you click the proof of delivery button?


----------



## Goomba (Jul 21, 2009)

USPS sucks so bad. It's worth paying the extra dough for fedex or usps, in my opinion. I just lost a birthday girl recently though usps. Weak.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 21, 2009)

Goomba said:


> USPS sucks so bad. It's worth paying the extra dough for fedex or usps, in my opinion. I just lost a birthday girl recently though usps. Weak.


Fedex missed their AM delivery time today by 6 hours resulting in two boxes of dead crickets. Last month UPS routed my box incorrectly and it ended up in Tx instead of OR. It's going to happen with every service every now and then. Just sucks it had to happen with this one! 
I hope they find it soon and I hope it makes it ok!


----------



## JC (Jul 21, 2009)

Happened to me as well. The frustrating part was the fact that UPS was soo close to the destination, and then, for some odd reason, just decided to take it a number of miles away, and out of the state. They were about 4 hours late.At least my critter arrived in good condition. Guess it was the good packing job that saved him. I guess the only way of 100% guaranteeing safety is purchasing the goods in person at Expos.


----------



## dukegarda (Jul 21, 2009)

Crazy. Perhaps it just got onto the wrong truck. I hope this gets resolved and you can have a new addition to your collection, as planned.


----------



## Envyizm (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sorry this is happening with your gooty. I had a similar thing happen to me with a p. irmina, L. violaceopes and H. maculata i had shipped to me about a year and a half ago. They were all spiderlings "finding out later that my lampropelma and psalmopoeus were female" were lost in the mail for 6 days before they found them and this was in the fall when the weather was getting pretty chilly. At the end of day 6 i get a call from usps saying it had been in their central shipping facility that was like 2 miles from my house the whole time because someone forgot to scan the package in. I got the babies and due to some strange act of god they were still living. I hope you will be able to get back on here in the next few days and repost saying they found your package.


----------



## Steven.WK (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Usually if they lose a package it'll take them a day or two to reroute it. But 5 days that's a very long time and without even the rerouting info. But like others said since it's an adult it's got a good chance to survive if the box is intact and the weather being so nice.

Just curious will USPS or any of the shipping companies refund the value of the package if it was lost? I think it's a gray area with USPS and shipping arachnids. I see many stores list UPS as a legal way to ship Ts but it's clearly stated on their web site that it's prohibited.

Link


----------



## upwith inverts! (Jul 22, 2009)

I once lost a $99 dollar pine tree in the USPS. They thought someone stole it, and I still havent got it 1 year 8 months later. Shudder


----------



## Sunset (Jul 22, 2009)

well theirs a guy on you tube that had the same thing happen to him he didn't get his T for like two weeks and when het got it the T was still alive. so there is still hope


----------



## evicton (Jul 22, 2009)

I do customer service for a company that does alot of shipping via usps. Our 'lost shipment' policy for anything delivered usps is 30 days cause they have a tendancy to find these packages within the 30 day time frame.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 22, 2009)

offroad537 said:


> well theirs a guy on you tube that had the same thing happen to him he didn't get his T for like two weeks and when het got it the T was still alive. so there is still hope


Yep I had a package of irminia slings go missing for over a month and they were alive somehow, so there is defiantly hope.


----------



## Sukai94 (Jul 22, 2009)

Please keep us updated. We all wish you the best of luck.

-Jamie


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 22, 2009)

Please keep us updated on this.


----------



## SNAFU (Jul 22, 2009)

offroad537 said:


> well theirs a guy on you tube that had the same thing happen to him he didn't get his T for like two weeks and when het got it the T was still alive. so there is still hope


Probably Robc. Hopefully your T will show up O.K. CC. We'll all keep our fingers crossed for ya bud. Keep us informed on any developements.


----------



## Imbrium (Jul 22, 2009)

Steven.WK said:


> Just curious will USPS or any of the shipping companies refund the value of the package if it was lost? I think it's a gray area with USPS and shipping arachnids. I see many stores list UPS as a legal way to ship Ts but it's clearly stated on their web site that it's prohibited.
> 
> Link


That would depend on if insurance was placed on the package.  Then you'd have to provide proof of value, like an invoice.  However, if they knew what was in the package you definately won't get a refund, and will probably be in big trouble for shipping prohibited items.  It's not a gray area with USPS either.

http://pe.usps.com/text/pub52/pub52c5_006.htm#ep183913


----------



## Sunset (Jul 22, 2009)

i got my Mexican red knee today by usps and the box was nice and the T turned out good.  so I really never have a problem with them maybe because i live in the 2nd biggest city in cali


----------



## evicton (Jul 22, 2009)

Imbrium said:


> That would depend on if insurance was placed on the package.  Then you'd have to provide proof of value, like an invoice.  However, if they knew what was in the package you definately won't get a refund, and will probably be in big trouble for shipping prohibited items.  It's not a gray area with USPS either.
> 
> http://pe.usps.com/text/pub52/pub52c5_006.htm#ep183913


I had the usps destroy a box a cpl of versi slings were in they were packed in a clear vial with straws inside the vial you could see the spiders by looking in the vial. They repackaged the vial in a padded envelope along with an apology letter. So I don't know how if this is a commonly known policy or I just got lucky.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jul 22, 2009)

I had 2 S. heros Cast. centipedes and a 3 1/2 " G. aureostriata lost in the mail for 15 days and the arrived alive keep your hopes up.


----------



## ccamaleon3000 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok this is an update i when to the office here in my town and talk to the lady there ( the good think she is my neighbor) and she when to the back and 15 min after that they have my box there all the time i was nervous when i open the box i tho she was death i pull it out and i see some blue thing and she has molt in side i was surprise that she molt but she seems fine i have a treat from her so i know she is fine lol thanks guys and thanks Danny this is for the postal office so we learn that this people did not do the job because still whit no update and whit no info about the box in they web site Thanks J. (Michigan Exotic's)


----------



## spiderfield (Jul 25, 2009)

Glad to hear that she made it home ALIVE! :clap: 

Now that she's molted, you should treat her (and yourself) by finding her a mate!


----------



## ccamaleon3000 (Jul 25, 2009)

lol i have 5 girls ready for a male but my male is not mature yet im looking for one


----------



## UrbanJungles (Jul 25, 2009)

I have officially gained 3 grey hairs.
(my official rant)
All the while the package was sitting at the destination PO but because someone didn't "scan" it when it left my PO, the package sat at the destination PO on a shelf.  Forget the fact that there is a "to" and "from" address on the box from which someone could have sent out notification or god forbid even deliver it. But because it wasn't scanned it just sits...no one noticing it's a Express mail package. What did USPS do before scanners? Don't people there just read things anymore? 

This is my first major problem after using USPS for a long time so I'm going to chalk it up to human incompetence.
:wall:


----------



## Apophis (Jul 25, 2009)

ccamaleon3000 said:


> lol i have 5 girls ready for a male but my male is not mature yet im looking for one


Looking at the picture you posted your 5 females don't have to wait...


----------



## violentblossom (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey, this is great! I'm happy she's alive and well, I was quite worried that she wouldn't be.


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 25, 2009)

Apophis said:


> Looking at the picture you posted your 5 females don't have to wait...


I agree with the quoted post. That female looks a lot like a mature male from the pic you provided. Maybe it's a trick with the angle, but those pedipalps appear to have emboli at the distal ends.


----------



## xhexdx (Jul 25, 2009)

Jmugleston said:


> I agree with the quoted post. That female looks a lot like a mature male from the pic you provided. Maybe it's a trick with the angle, but those pedipalps appear to have emboli at the distal ends.


I have to agree.  I didn't notice at first because it wasn't really the main topic, but after seeing these posts, then going back for a second look, they sure do look like emboli.


----------



## J.huff23 (Jul 25, 2009)

I just saw it after you guys pointed it out! It definitly looks like a mature male to me too.

And is he missing a leg?


----------



## seanbond (Jul 25, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
start breeding them now!


----------



## WARPIG (Jul 25, 2009)

Glad u received (at last) your T safe and sound.
I would have had Danny deliver a P metallica in person (LOL inside joke) 

PIG-


----------



## syndicate (Jul 25, 2009)

ccamaleon3000 said:


> lol i have 5 girls ready for a male but my male is not mature yet im looking for one


Well the one in your picture is a mature male!lol


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 25, 2009)

syndicate said:


> Well the one in your picture is a mature male!lol


Yup I agree!


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 25, 2009)

WHAT? Are you sure that's the female you got?
I wouldn't say you got ripped off, at least if it is you can breed them! lol


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 25, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> I wouldn't say you got ripped off, at least if it is you can breed them! lol


I agree and I hope the matings go better than the sexing has so far.


----------



## ccamaleon3000 (Jul 25, 2009)

well here is a new pic i did not notice because i just wanna live him alone


----------



## 4tec84 (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, nice female!


----------



## ccamaleon3000 (Jul 25, 2009)

lol im confuse is a male or a female?:?


----------



## WARPIG (Jul 25, 2009)

ccamaleon3000 said:


> lol im confuse is a male or a female?:?



100% male.

PIG-


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 25, 2009)

ccamaleon3000 said:


> lol im confuse is a male or a female?:?


Yep no doubt about it 100% male.


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 25, 2009)

> lol im confuse is a male or a female?


and not just male, Mature male :clap:


----------



## Tunedbeat (Jul 25, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> and not just male, Mature male :clap:


I hope you didn't pay female price for that one.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 25, 2009)

If he did, I think he'll get it back with 5 females worth of sacs.


----------



## Anastasia (Jul 25, 2009)

Warren Bautista said:


> If he did, I think he'll get it back with 5 females worth of sacs.


oh yes, is longer he knows which ones males and females


----------



## Thompson08 (Jul 25, 2009)

Are you sure the ad said it was a female metallica?


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 25, 2009)

Is this the thread? http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=157347


----------



## ccamaleon3000 (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks guy and yes i know witch one's are the female's in this case like i say before i don't even check it because i wanna him to rest plus i talk to Danny and we all ready work in some so all is cool and yes they gonna go whit the females next week thanks for the comment's and concern J. (Michigan Exotic's)


----------



## 4tec84 (Jul 26, 2009)

ccamaleon3000 said:


> thanks guy and yes i know hitch one's are the female's in this case like i say before i don't even check it because i wanna him to rest plus i talk to Danny and we all ready work in some so all is cool and yes they gonna go whit the females next week thanks for the comment's and concern J. (Michigan Exotic's)


I think it'll take more than a week for him to be ready.


----------



## ccamaleon3000 (Jul 26, 2009)

yea i will wait for the sperm web


----------

